# 600 Euro verloren ! (Ebay)



## SkanDisk (20 November 2013)

Hallo,

ich wende mich an euch, da ich auf folgende Weise betrogen wurde.Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mein Notebook für 600Euro ins Internet zum Verkauf gestellt.

Und zwar bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Nach kurzer Zeit hat sich Jemand (ein Deutscher) aus England gemeldet. Er war sofort bereit das Geld plus 20 Euro Porto zu bezahlen. Komischerweise wollte er sich nur mit mir über E-mail Kontakt unterhalten und nicht über den Ebay kontakt.

In kurzer Zeit hat er mir die 620 Euro auf mein Paypal-Konto überwiesen (falsche Bestätigung per E-Mail). Das war am Samstag. Am Montag dann habe ich das Notebook zur Post gebracht. Am Dienstag konnte ich das Geld immer noch nicht vom Paypalkonto auf mein „richtiges“ Konto überweisen. Sofort habe ich Paypal kontaktiert. Diese bestätigten mir meinen Verdacht.

Die Bestätigungsmail wurde gefälscht und ich kann nicht an mein Geld. Ich habe sofort gehandelt und bin zur Post. Die Leute bei der Post konnten schnell herrausfinden wo sich das Paket befindet, aber den Weiterversand stoppen dürfen sie nicht. Also bin ich zur Polizei. Die haben alle Daten aufgenommen und telefonisch den Weiterversand versucht zu stoppen.

Jetzt hieß es nur noch warten, ob es geklappt hat oder nicht. Die Polizei meinte entweder in den nächsten Tagen kommt das Packet zurück oder „sie haben Pech gehabt“. Heute Mittwoch habe ich wieder bei der Post angerufen und erfahren, dass mein Paket schon auf dem Weg nach England ist. Ich habe auch erfahren, dass selbst die Polizei den weiteren Versand nicht stoppen kann.

Den Betrüger habe ich kontaktiert und versucht auszutricksen, ( dass er mir eine weitere Adresse von sich gibt) aber kein Erfolg. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich ihn ausfindig machen kann und wie ich an mein Geld oder eher an mein Notebook wieder rankommen kann?

Jeder auch noch so kleine Tipp könnte mir helfen.


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2013)

So hart wie es klingt - bei englischen Ebay-Gaunern tendiert Deine Chance gegen null da noch was zu retten.
Das läuft dort auch über einige Tarnadressen und Amtshilfe gibts bei 600 € auch praktisch nicht.
Anzeige erstatten ja, jedes Mosaiksteinchen kann helfen. Aber selbst wenn Du Dein Notebook irgendwann wiederkriegen solltest ist es vermutlich technisch so überholt daß Du es entweder zum Elektronikschrott oder ins Museum geben kannst


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 November 2013)

Eventuell macht es Sinn, an der Zieladresse in England eine Polizeidienststelle ausfindig zu machen und es dort mit einer Anzeige zu versuchen.


----------



## Insider (21 November 2013)

SkanDisk schrieb:


> Also bin ich zur Polizei. Die haben ... telefonisch den Weiterversand versucht zu stoppen.
> 
> Ich habe auch erfahren, dass selbst die Polizei den weiteren Versand nicht stoppen kann.


Der Vollständigkeit wegen - freilich kann die Polizei das Paket (wenn über DHL) stoppen, nur nicht telefonisch und dann muss dass auch noch sehr zeitnah passieren. DHL hat in allen Ländern entweder eigene Unternehmen für die Zustellung oder Partnerfirmen, die auf Zuruf von DHL agieren.



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Eventuell macht es Sinn, an der Zieladresse in England eine Polizeidienststelle ausfindig zu machen und es dort mit einer Anzeige zu versuchen.


Macht es, in der Tat! Die Engländer sind gar nicht so zurückhaltend, wie hier zu Lande oft angenommen wird. Allerdings reagieren die wirklich nur dann handsam, wenn keine deutschen Behörden "vorgeschaltet" sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2013)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, auf Deutsch mit der Polizei in UK zu sprechen. Ich bin gerade mit dem Smartphone hier, versuche aber trotzdem, Dir den Link rauszusuchen. Oder google mal nach Police uk fraud Report oder so!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2013)

So. Ich hatte gerade eine freundliche britische Polizistin im Chat hier:
http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/report_fraud

rechts klicken bei "Online advisor live chat" und ich hatte in Sekunden eine Ansprechpartnerin. Sie meinte, dass es nicht möglich ist, auf deutsch zu chatten, aber man könnte anrufen und dann würden die einem einen deutschen Übersetzer ans Telefon holen

Du müsstest +44 161 234 9230 anrufen und sagen "Hello, I would love to get a German translator", wenn dein Englisch nicht ausreicht. Oder probiere es im Chat. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit diesem Dienst 



> 15:20:43 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SkanDisk (21 November 2013)

Herzlichen Dank an alle, 

ihr habt schnell reagiert. Leider bin ich durch meine Arbeit verhindert, um schnell zu antworten. Aka-aka, ich bedanke mich bei dir insbesondere für die detailierten Angaben und probiere ich sofort.


----------



## SkanDisk (21 November 2013)

Wow, die Kerle da sind richtige Profis. Leider hat er nicht sofort einen Übersetzer zur Verfügung aber der ruf mich innerhalb einer Stunde zurück. Er war sehr freundlich. Wenn ich mehr weiß, melde ich mich.


----------



## SkanDisk (21 November 2013)

Ok, ich habe eine internationale Anzeige gemacht. Ich habe alles gemacht, was ich machen konnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2013)

Dann viel Glück und halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Setze vielleicht gleich morgen die deutschen Polizisten mit der Info unter Druck, dass ihre Kollegen in UK eine Anzeige aufgenommen haben. Ganz nett unter Druck setzen, meine ich...


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Setze vielleicht gleich morgen die deutschen Polizisten mit der Info unter Druck, dass ihre Kollegen in UK eine Anzeige aufgenommen haben.


Wieso das denn? Erstens erzeugt eine Druckanlage Gegendruck bis zur Drucklosigkeit und zweitens gibt es nun eine Anzeige, fertig! Die Zusammenführung einer Anzeige in UK und einer in D kann nur eine Staatsanwaltschaft im Rechtshilfeverfahren durchführen.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dann viel Glück und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


Dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an, denn nicht nur Aka will wissen, ob Ratschläge von hier auf fruchtbaren Boden fallen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2013)

Nur kurz, da in Eile: Ziel 1 ist doch, das Paket zu stoppen. Das geht besser von Deutschland aus und vielleicht animiert die Aktivität in UK die deutschen Polizisten ("ich hab da angerufen und die waren super hilfsbereit, aber ich will ja das Paket stoppen, können sie da helfen?")
Die Idee, in UK anzurufen, zielte darauf, möglicherweise das Paket und den Täter nach der Auslieferung noch zu erwischen.
Anzeigen, Rechtshilfeersuchen und Trulala sind Formalitäten, die leider oft eher Lösungen behindern, statt die zu ermöglichen. Beamtische Übersprungshandlungen, um es mal böse zu formulieren...


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2013)

Paket ist aber schon in Zustellung in UK und somit nicht mehr im Zugriffsbereich deutscher Behörden, auch wenn man freilich über DHL hätte schalten können. Das wurde aber nur telefonisch "probiert" und sowas geht gar nicht. Die Engländer könnten nun aber die Zustellung vor Ort überwachen und zwar in eigener Zuständigkeit, da an dem Ort ein vermeintlicher Verdächtiger handeln muss (so die behördliche Logik).

@SkanDisk, wo ist denn das Paket jetzt? http://www.dhl.de/de/express/sendungsverfolgung/tracking-tools.html


----------



## SkanDisk (22 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich war bei der Arbeit im Dienst. Ich konnte nicht anrufen. 

Sowieso hatte schon der Betrüger das Paket gestern früh bekommen  Action Fraud schickt mir eine Anzeige in Kurzem per Mail. Wenn ich sie habe, drucke ich es aus und gehe zur Polizei. Die Idee wäre, ein anderes Packet (ohne was drin) ihm zu schicken und dass die Polizei vor Ort, den Empfänger anhält, aber ich kann das nur am Montag erledigen


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2013)

Übrigens gibt es zahlreiche derartige Fälle:
http://www.gutefrage.net/tipp/betrug-durch-kaeufer-bei-angeblicher-paypal-zahlung

Ist ja auch so einfach, solche Betrugsszenarien durchzuführen angesichts der nicht vorhandenen Kooperation von für sich genommen schon völlig überforderten nationalen Polizeien in der EU (und darüber hinaus).

Auf die Idee, ein Fakepaket zu verschicken, sind doch bestimmt schon andere gekommen - aber wo kann man (z.B. als motivierter Polizist) etwas darüber erfahren? Nirgendwo. Einen derartigen Austausch gibt's ja nicht einmal innerhalb Deutschlands - international wohl erst recht nicht. Aber auf Konferenzen wird heiße Luft gemacht, dass einem um die Eisberge Angst wird... Das ist so lächerlich, dass es immer schwieriger wird, der Versuchung zu widerstehen, selbst mal die Haushaltskasse mit cross-boarder-fraud aufzubessern...


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2013)

SkanDisk schrieb:


> Sowieso hatte schon der Betrüger das Paket gestern früh bekommen...


Damit ist der Zug dann ziemlich abgefahren.





SkanDisk schrieb:


> Action Fraud schickt mir eine Anzeige in Kurzem per Mail. Wenn ich sie habe, drucke ich es aus und gehe zur Polizei.... ich kann das nur am Montag erledigen


Kann man machen, bringt aber außer einem statistischen Wert weiter nichts. Vorfälle dieser Art, bei denen der Sachaden unter 5000 € liegt, werden in D eingestellt - darauf wurden alle Staatsanwaltschaft über die jeweiligen Justizminsiterien verständigt.





SkanDisk schrieb:


> Die Idee wäre, ein anderes Packet (ohne was drin) ihm zu schicken und dass die Polizei vor Ort, den Empfänger anhält...


Nette Idee, sowas wird aber nicht umgesetzt. Es gibt viel zu viele Vorfälle dieser Art und ebenso auch viele Ideen der Geschädigten, die dann aber an den strafprozessualen Möglichkeiten scheitern.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist so lächerlich...


...dass man schon gar nicht mehr lachen will! Es ist einfach nur traurig und warum? Weil einer sich geschickt auf die Lauer gelegt hat, bis der ScanDisk in dessen Falle getappt ist. Jetzt hat einer einen Computer mehr und der andere einen weniger.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...motivierter Polizist...


Die soll es geben aber denen rauben die eigenen Vorgaben zusehenst das bisschen Motivation. Eigentlich brauchen die Polizeien gar keine Straftaten und Täter, denn die können sich allein ganz gut selbst beschäftigen. Wäre ich ein guter Polizist, dann wäre meine Frustgrenze längst überschritten.


----------



## Hippo (23 November 2013)

Sagte ich in Post #2 was anderes?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/600-euro-verloren-ebay.44861/#post-373682


----------



## Timson (25 November 2013)

Hallo SkanDisk,

konntest du noch in Erfahrung bringen? Bin leider auf die selbe Masche reingefallen.
Da haben meine Augen wohl nur noch das Geld gesehen und ich habe die angebliche Zahlungsbestätigung nur überflogen....


----------



## ibrahim (3 Mai 2019)

kontakt nehmen mit UKMAIL.Sie helfen.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Mai 2019)

Der Tipp kommt etwas spät. Das Posting stammt von 2013....


----------

